# I got a cash tip and in app tip from the same rider



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I had someone tip me $5 cash after a min fare ride from a bartender to her house at 3 am. Today I look at my trip history and see another $5 tip added to that ride in app. 
This is a first.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I've done that twice since tipping has come . One short ride I gave him $3 and then when I saw the option to tip in app I added a buck to see how it worked . Then same thing on an Uber Eats order I ordered and forgot I had no cash , had 3 dollar coins gave him that and then added $2 in app .


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yea I drove an object from one person to another. Got tipped 5 by both ladies. The receiver gave me a 5 dollar bill. The sender tipped me 5 in the app. Very kind. I only drove about 3 blocks. 

And when I used Doordash, I am required to tip in the app. I also slide them a couple of bucks because I want to stand out.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Me too, once so far.... Lady only had four $1's.... but said she would give me more on the app. And she did. Just $2 more, but what the hey, I appreciate ALL tips ! Nice people too.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

One time I was tipped $20 cash on a min fare lyft ride, and was tipped $2.00 on the app as well!


----------

